# Glue Brushes



## Greeneyedeagle (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Everyone and YES..... it Friday. Maybe I'll get some quality time in the shop this weekend. We have a 4 month old that I take care of during the day so... I'm ready to get busy and have some time to myself...

Anyway... Question...

What does everyone do with their glue brushes? I've been using Titebond III and since it is waterproof, (maybe after drying) and wondered what people were washing them with or putting them in when they are done gluing up things so they could be used again... or can they? I've seen the acid brushes but wondered if they were just tossed after each use. I've read where you can use a 50/50 mixture of white vinegar and water to clean the glue off the work piece when it squeezes out but wasn't sure if that would work on the brushes.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Morning, I do not keep my brushes, I buy glue brushes in bulk,and get the best price i can find at the time. For what they cost, you can't clean them. One thing to try is lacquer thinner. It is very flammable, so only put them in a safe place, or secured outdoors. would not want to poison anything.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Bulk buying of acid brushes is the way to go. Still, I'm cheap and, store 2 or 3 used brushes in a small pill container of water. When needed, pull one out, squeeze it out between the fingers and it's good as new. I use Titebond ll.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I use acid brushes, too. After the glue is spread, I put them in a margarine tub with water until I can get back to clean them thoroughly. A couple changes of water, and they're good to go again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

More glue up stuff .. I also like to use the use acid brushes and a long sign painters brush also..

=====



Ralph Barker said:


> I use acid brushes, too. After the glue is spread, I put them in a margarine tub with water until I can get back to clean them thoroughly. A couple changes of water, and they're good to go again.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Palmer,
I use the throw away (acid brush) type. They are cheap enough you don't have to go through the hassle of trying to clean after each use. Here is one source and at $3.99 for 36 brushes, I just throw them away...

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

A tip: These are 7/8" bristles, so they will work a little better if you cut some of the bristle off to around 1/2" or even 1/4".


----------



## Greeneyedeagle (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions..


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

I use titebond III and acid brushes almost exclusively. Being very lazy, I just toss the brush after use. To be honest, i didn't know they were cleanable.

If the surfaces to be glued are large enough, I just rub or slide the two surfaces together to distribute the adhesive.

Good luck,


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I keep a small plastic mixing container of water for glue clean ups next to my glue. Between uses I leave the brush soaking in the water. They last a few weeks before they start to rust at which point I toss em. Harbor Freight sells both 1/4 and 1/2" brushes for cheap.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I generally use acid brushes, I clean them, but several people I know prefer to use their fingers-This results is messy fingers-Some use old tooth brushes. There is usually more than one way to do most everything.

jerry


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Among the "other methods" to consider - Popsicle sticks for small surfaces and biscuit slots, plastic spreaders for medium-sized surfaces, and rollers for large surfaces. Cutoffs from other work can often be used for these purposes, too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roy

You ask what I use the elec. coffee pot for...
Here's a small show and tell.. 
on the left side of the snapshot you will see what was left over after the cut off..

http://www.routerforums.com/41469-post2.html

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-swap-n-sell/4323-looking-glue-pot.html

========


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I use acid brushes and keep a container of water nearby. One brush can last for months.


----------



## Greeneyedeagle (Feb 15, 2009)

Picked up some brushes today.... Woodcraft had then on sale....
Thanks everyone


----------

